# Just Jumping In To Say Meow!



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

I am a newbie to this message board.  

First, I'd like to say what a great message board this is! 8) There is a wealth of information here. Glad to have finally found it and become a member. 

Okay, so I am the mommy to three cats and nine gerbils. My first cat, Rockey passed away last year at the age of 17. Bless his little soul. *sniffle, sniffle* I sure do miss him! 

My next oldest cat is Bubby. He's 14 (soon to be 15) and he's a diabetic. He came from one of my sister's cat litters. Next in line is my baby, Milo. My son found him outside and brought him home to me. He was about 6 weeks old. Can you imagine? Poor baby! Stupid people. Milo is now a big 6 years old! And my last cat is Lily. Her and her brother were also throw aways. She is the youngest-only a year old. I've had her for almost a year now. I planned on keeping her and her brother. But as it turned out, Jack Black got sick soon after we brought him in. He was diagnosed with having an upper respitory infection which wasn't getting any better. The vet finally checked his blood only to let me know that he had feline aids so I had to put him to sleep. This was two days after I had to put Rockey down. Oh it was awful!  Rockey had a thyroid problem which required him to take tapazole twice a day. And after a few years of being diagnosed, he was then diagnosed with having a kidney failure and his conditioned worsened. We had to give him IV fluids until he finally told me it was time to say goodbye. 

My four legged children are the love of my life! Here are some piccys of them:

This is Bubby










This is Lily (she's a Manx-rumpy tail)










Here is my Milo










And one of Rockey and Jack Black










And here is my gerbil set up (I rescued them from the school that I work at)










I look forward to posting more.  Cat's rule!

Cindy


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome.
I love the gerbal set up they must have great fun!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site.
Sorry about the passing of your kitties. They all look so beautiful.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to the best forum around!  I'm sorry about your two kitties. Your other ones look so cute!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.
You will love it here!
You are definitely an animal lover!
Cant wait to see more pictures!


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you all for the warm welcoming here!

I noticed that I forgot to add that my Rockey also went through kidney failure-hence having to administer IV fluids. Yes, he was in bad shape and held on I think for my sake as long as he could. 

Hehehehe.............I am an animal lover!! :lol: I treat my four legged children as such-children. Alot of people who know me don't uderstand why I do that. But that's okay. I know that animals have thoughts and feelings just as we do. Before I brought the gerbils home, I bought a couple of those battery operated radios and turned it on for them to listen to during the weekend just so they wouldn't be alone. I got made fun alot of times for doing that and was told I went over the top. Whatever, right? I leave the radio or TV on at home for my kids here while I go to work. 

As for pictures, here are some more:

Milo-









Lily-









Bubby-









Rockey (with Milo peeking)-









Peaches gerbil-









Billy and Bobby gerbil-









I really do love animals!! Which reminds me, I need to go outside and fill up the bowl for the squirrels!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. All your babies are precious, Im sorry to hear about the 2 that passed away. The picture with Milo peeking under made me laugh


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanx Kitkat for the welcome!  

LOL, yeah, that picture makes me laugh too every time I see it. That Milo is such a ham! :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

hello & welcome to you and the gang! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the great intro and photos! Cute bunch of animals.


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanx you guys! My life wouldn't be the same without my four legged children.

Glad to be here with other cat lovers/owners!


----------

